# The perfect lawn!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Lucky you : Our grass is full of pee burns, weeds and some poop I have to clean up tomorrow... LOL :doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! How do you do it?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

A beautiful lawn is definitely something to behold. But I just want to say that weeds aren't really all that bad. They're green! Sometimes they flower (henbit does!). Weeds return a lot of oxygen back into the air ... they do have redeeming value. A have a whole slew of wild bunnies that live on my weeds. And as long as the lawn is mowed, it all looks perfectly fine LOL 

But you don't even have brown spots. How do you not have brown spots ???


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

How do you get brown spots? 

I mostly just water and added some scott's fertilizer back in March... that's it.

Weeds, yeah I know they flower and all, but the grass has to be perfect lol.


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

What kind of grass is that? Centipede?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My grass looks alot like yours. But if you look closely you will see the weeds. As long as they are green and the grass is strong it will choke the weeds. I dont have brown spots either.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

That is some great looking grass. I wish mine looked that good. Well the front does anyway but the back is the dogs playground. LOL!!! There are patches of grass and then there is dirt where grass once roamed.
Your grass is beautiful as is your fur kid. Great photos of both. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

How often do you allow your golden to go onto the lawn? It certainly is a lovely lawn, maybe your golden thinks it too good to spoil.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That sure is a nice looking lawn.... I don't worry to much about ours, because it wasn't a great lawn when we moved in and until we actually buy the house, I don't want to do a whole lot to this house to improve our landlords value.... We want to keep the price as cheap as possible for us to buy...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Now, this is unbelievable. Kia and Lila they have practically destroyed our grass. There is no grass there at all now. I am planning on putting some seeds in when we go for vacation now just so it can recover a bit...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

We just moved into a new house and have NO grass hardly at all. LOL I'm still digging up the rocks etc. I hope to have nice looking grass someday. In Ohio, all our grass looks all burned up. No one has pretty grass right now.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Your grass baldes look thicker than the kind of grass that is in my yard here is PA. 
I wonder if you have a different type of grass that is hardier and can handle dogs, and all that comes with them?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> But I just want to say that weeds aren't really all that bad. They're green!


This is true. If you look too closely at my lawn you will find weeds but the advantage is that in July when everyone else's lawn is brown and dormant from the heat and lack of water, my lawn is still green.

Between the kids and the dogs I probably will never have a perfect lawn (plus I won't put any chemicals on the grass) but the only time it really bothers me is when it's raining and then the bare ground gets muddy.

This is my new foster failure, Vanilla, she has made herself right to home as you can see:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Front yard is green and no weeds as the side yard.... The back is half grass and half dirt..... the grass is growing back in the dirt spots.But if I only had one dog I could have the perfect yard......But really having the perfect yard isnt on the top of my list....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> Your grass baldes look thicker than the kind of grass that is in my yard here is PA.
> I wonder if you have a different type of grass that is hardier and can handle dogs, and all that comes with them?


I noticed that too. I wonder if different types of grass is better for the wear and tear than others....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have zoysia and its usually real nice and thick and well you have seen from the pictures it didnt hold up with my crew.....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We have zoysia and its usually real nice and thick and well you have seen from the pictures it didnt hold up with my crew.....


Me too Mary!
My lawn would probably be perfect with one dog, but with three, NO WAY!!!!! All that running and playing is just hard on the turf.

We have reseeded some area in the back with a very hearty grass..Buffalo Grass. Since the drought here is so bad, we needed a grass that is more drought resistant. It hopefully will take doggie abuse a bit better. We have the eares fenced off with temporary fencing for now. We'll see how it works in the two small areas we seeded. The seed is very expensive, $10/pound....so we are doing a trial right now. It sure came up thick and green though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Janis....mine is actually growing back...BUT REAL SLOW... and I didnt waste my time seeding because they would just ruin it.....If I fenced if off that would give them the idea to dig under it ....:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: its there favorite spot of the yard....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

It looks lovely - is that Kentucky Blue Grass? 

Ours looks pitiful but we refuse to use any weed and feed products as I've read it can cause cancer. I have to look into all natural products if I want a beautiful lawn.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> It looks lovely - is that Kentucky Blue Grass?
> 
> I can tell by looking at it that it is not Kentucky Blue Grass. It is a much broader leaf than Bluegrass...
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I personally think it looks like St. Augustine grass. I don't know if they have that in TX but I know we had it in FL when I was growing up. In my opinion yes it is a more hearty grass but I was young then so I'm not sure. I remember it being more like a shag carpet - very plush and very rooty. Sure not the tall fescue we have here in MD. 

Angie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow looks great we haven't had rain in 3 months I am not sure I even have grass anymore.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Wow looks great we haven't had rain in 3 months I am not sure I even have grass anymore.
> 
> Hooch


Sounds like Wyoming! No rain here and it is horrible. I water so much and still the grass is dry. It is very frustrating to say the least!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I didn't actually know there were different types of lawn...but it does look a lot thicker than what grass normally is here...it looks lovely!! Tilly would have that dug up in no time!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Unfortunately we are under a total water ban but then I am so lazy about cutting grass I am not sure I would water if they let me. LOL Seems I went to the hospital the last time I cut grass.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

We are on a well so do not have any restrictions. Of course if you live in town and have city water, there are strict restrictions. 

I am terrified my well will dry up. Now that would really be bad news!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread has reminded me of something I miss most about the Pacific Northwest. The MOSS! I think moss is a terrific alternative to grass. Have to have alot of moisture but I remember the areas where it grew, it was like walking on pillows. It looked like velvet in many shades of green and yellow. 

I'd take moss over grass anyday. Don't have to mow it, rake it, and if it rains enough, you don't even have to water it!!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*St Augustine*

The grass is ST. AUGUSTINE, a favorite in the south, it grows heavily in the summer, we have to cut at least once a week. I think that's why it does so well with the dogs, they can dig a hole and a week later its gone...

Here is a link if you want to learn more about it...

St. Augustine grass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Texas has some crazy grass! I swear when I was down there all the lawns looked like that, amazing!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Its also probably the heat!! the day I took those pics the temperature reached 95 with 90 percent humidity... you go outside, you sweat!!


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

My grass is ok. I just have these wonderful holes that the girls and Leo have dug. No, not dug but chewed. Why do they eat dirt?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Your lawn puts mine to shame. Beautiful.


----------

